# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  presentation et aide

## mike13006

bonjour
je m'appelle mika, et passionn d'informatique, cela fait 15 jours que je galere sur un projet, j'espere trouver de l'aide ici
merci

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour Mika et bienvenue sur ce forum  ::): 

Pour trouver une aide la plus efficace possible il faut :
poster dans le bon forum, pour ce faire, n'hsitez-pas  utiliser l'outil de recherche en haut  droite de l'cranbien donner les lments de contexte (exemple de jeu de donnes, de rsultat attendu, message d'erreur complet...), une question peu prcise entrane souvent une rponse incomplte, voire inapproprie.

 bientt sur le forum  :;):

----------

